# Found Old, Unusual Pigeon in Street



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi, Friends,

My friend and I found this pigeon tonight in the middle of the street.










The bird was just standing there -- he didn't try to fly or walk away.
I got him home and in a cage. I couldn't feel anything broken, but the bird can't fly. He has a few feathers missing and a small bump (but no bleeding) at the tailbone. 
He drank water but hasn't eaten any seed yet. He is not underweight, however; he's quite muscular and average weight (for his *huge* size!). He appears to be quite old.
I guess he's a fancy pigeon? (I just work in rescue, which means I deal almost exclusively with your everyday feral pigeon.) This one is _not_ your everyday pigeon!








I don't know how he's going to do -- I'm just letting him calm down now and get some rest. 
If he doesn't eat by tomorrow, I'm going to tube feed him to get some nutrition in him.
In the meantime, anyone have any ideas?

He must have been someone's pet; he does not look like a feral pigeon and he was pretty clean when we picked him up. He may have been dumped by someone -- who knows? Or maybe he just got away. Or maybe a hawk got him. Or maybe a car hit him. 

Why can't they talk to us?!?









--devorah


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Devorah,
That is a beautiful bird. Look, if he's not eating, he may very well be in pain.Is there any way you could get an X-Ray on the collar bone? The reason I'm asking is that if there is an injury near the tail bone, that should not prevent flying. If the collar bone is broken, the chances are this bird will never fly even if it heals.
Can you see the swelling on his tail bone? Have you looked through the feathers to try to get a good look at it?


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Cool bird, looks like a lahore kinda...

Nick


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks, Nick - Yes, I'm curious to know what kind he is. He has some kind of "extra compartment" under his beak. His beak is small and his eyes are big. I didn't weigh him, but I'd guess he's closer to 2 pounds than 1 -- the bird is huge! And he's got the hairy feet thing going, too.

This morning he drank and ate a bit. He's getting perkier.

I really can't find anything wrong with this bird except old age, which happens to the best of us ...









We'll see how he does. I'm hoping he'll be able to live out his days in luxury in my aviary of non-releaseables and maybe make some new friends.

--devorah


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Devorah!

Beautiful pigeon! Those "muffed" legs and toes are indeed a "fancy" trait.

You said, in part, "He has some kind of 'extra compartment' under his beak." Are you certain this is a normal affectation and not a growth of some kind? Sorry--don't know the fancy breeds well enough to advise you.

This could be a mild case of poisoning. The injury could certainly be a predator--and be subsequent to some kind of poisoning. Still, if he isn't convulsing at this point, and seems perky, he'll very possibly recover. Are you sure there's no puncture on that "bump"? You may want to do a prophylactic course of Baytril...

I know you know your stuff (visited your web site), but make sure things are moving through him and that he's kept well hydrated (unflavored Pedialyte would be good here). In a few days, I'd try a calcium supplement too (we use Calcionate syrup).

I'm sure glad you happened along!

--Ray


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

is that bump his preening gland?

he/she is very pretty!!!!


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you, Ray! He's perking up a bit and definitely not showing unusual behaviour like convulsing or anything. His poop is fine and he's beginning to eat a bit. I gave him the best of the best in terms of Kaytee dove food, mixed greens, fruit treats, you name it... He seems quite picky and scatters the seeds everywhere!









There are no puncture wounds or open wounds of any kind on him, and I can't feel any breaks. I don't believe he's seriously injured or sick. He might be bruised or slightly hurt.

The more I look at him, the more I think he was dumped by an owner. He's not ambitious enough to escape. He's obviously quite old and he appears to have been living in captivity. It's possible that he's not flying simply because he's been kept in small cage for too long. If he does okay, I'm going to put him in my aviary and see if he flies. (You don't have to be able to fly to live in my aviary, of course -- my birds are all non-releaseables and have varying abilities for flight.)

The thing under his beak appears to be a "design feature" rather than a problem. I'm not familiar with fancy pigeons.










This morning I did tube feed him just a bit (10 cc's) mainly to get a vitamin drop and Ivomec down him and to check his throat. Everything seems fine.

B. Crowe, thanks for your comments! I don't know if the small bump is the preening gland; I don't know what it would look like. The bump does not appear to be a problem.

My pigeon hasn't said a word to me so far ... he just watches me with those big eyes ...

--devorah


----------



## flighter (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey devorah, 
That is such a beautiful bird! I also agree with you that someone dumped him/her off if you say its old. Make sure that it lives the rest of its life being happy! I'm quite sure that if it could talk, it would say that it is so happy that you found it and wouldn't want to leave you! lol

HAVE LOTS OF FUN=)

------------------
moe


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi, 
Really cool lookin bird, Nick is right it is a Lahore or atleast a cross of one. lol, I wouldn't think a show bird that that would be able to make it on the streets??! COOL!

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

What a sweet thing to say, Moe -- thanks!









Yes, I already promised this bird that I would do anything I could to make him happy and comfortable in his new home. 

And thanks, Nick and Ryan, for mentioning the Lahore (which I had never heard of, of course!). I looked up the American Lahore Club web site, and, yes, this guy looks like one for sure!

I wonder if the "thing under the beak" is what they're calling the wattle here: http://www.pigeoncity.net/alcstandard.htm 

Anyone know?

--devorah


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

In my own experience "pet" pigeons are finicky eaters, espcially my Fantails. There may be nothing wrong with your rescue; it may just be a high society snob









You're certain about it not being able to fly? I rescued a homer once that could not fly until it had a good rest and some food and water.

You have a beautiful mystery bird which I would judge is probably fine, just lost. I hope you can find its home or find it a new one. Where do you live?

d.


----------



## pigeon-boy (Aug 11, 2002)

HE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!! Does anybody know what they call that color pattern is it just called grey saddled? Man alive what a gorgus bird. Are you looking for a new home???


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
By the looks of it it looks to be a Blue Spread Milky, but I've never seen one with that Brown tint in the feathering, but then again it could just be dirty I guess? lol

------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Scuiry, Thanks for the great reply! Yes, I'll say he's finicky !! I'd bake him a quiche if I thought he'd eat it.







You're right -- I think he's a high society pigeon!

He finally talked today -- he's definitely a male!







He has a low-pitched coo that sounds like "I'mmmmm soooo handsooooommmme..." 

He's taken a bit of seed and calcium-grit and water, but not much else. I wonder what he's used to eating ...










Ryan, he doesn't have any brown in him: he's pure "blue":










--devorah and grandpa-pigeon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

WOW! That is an amazingly top-perch pigeon! I love the 'furry-foots' (my own technical term for such birds







)

Has he had a standard pigeon mix? Maybe he's looking for pigeon peas, beans and stuff?

John


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Ohhh..All I can say is..He is LOVELY!!










I am so glad you found him..

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Devorah,

What a lovely bird and so lucky to have found you!

Here is a link to some pics of similar looking birds:

http://www.pigeoncity.net/alc_photos.htm 


Terry Whatley


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

John_D: Yes, he got some Kaytee Pigeon/Dove mix and did go for the pidgie peas (which the 40-odd pigeons in my aviary will have *nothing* to do with!)









Scuiry: I forgot to answer the flying question. Yes, I won't be surprised at all if he takes up flying once he gets into my aviary with the others. My young, healthy bird Gwendolyn once boycotted flying for a few months after her elderly husband, Yngvar, died. One day several months later, she resumed flying with no problem! (She was remarried to a handsome Ice Pigeon by this time and was ready to raise a family.)

And John_D, ten of my pigeons are furry-footed: 8 muffed ice pigeons, 1 feral-pigeon-with-furry-feet, and this new grandpa lahore! (Should I give him a Pakistani name?)









Terry, yes, he looks a *lot* like the second picture on that page! They're beautiful birds, aren't they?!?

--Devorah, Chief of Austin Duck Police









[This message has been edited by devorah (edited August 15, 2002).]


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW!! A Pakistani name would be a great idea!

Mary


----------



## nAngelAlwyz (Jul 23, 2002)

Well, since this bird you found didn't fly away from you when you picked it up, I guess it's used to people. I think your right about someone keeping it as a pet. Maybe the bird you found is a girl because that bump you felt must of been an egg. wow ! But I don't know about a female pigeon who's muscular. Well, since we both think that someone has been keeping it as a pet, the owner must of fed it before she left her home. Then, that's why she's not eating...I know i'm not helping as much as the others.









Laura ~


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
Sorry, but from that first pic it looked to have some brown on his feathers, but from that second pic you can pretty much 100% say it is a Blue Spread Milky...



------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks, Ryan: nice to have a name for that beautiful design!









My birdie is starting to show his true colors now (blue spread milky, you say)







-- I had my little orphan in the room whom I've been handfeeding. After the little squeaker was full, he thought he'd venture into Grandpa Lahore's cage. That was a mistake! Those vitamins must have worked because the old feller suddenly had lots of energy, enough to try to beat the poor little squeaky thing up! I had to separate the two, but I was glad to see the old guy liven up a bit!









Here's my little orphan, recently brought to me by a young couple who were compassionate enough to find a pigeonperson on the Internet and give this guy a chance!










Isn't he the cutest?







I sent a copy of the picture to my Mom, and she said, "He looks just like you!" I'm wondering if that a *good* thing ...

--devorah


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

You really enjoy your birdies! Cute little guy. Is his name Luis by any chance?

Julie


----------



## devorah (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey, Julie!

Yes, I *really* enjoy my birdies!









I called him Luis temporarily, but I won't name him permanently until I know if he's male or female and get a better sense of his personality. In the meantime, I need a dignified Pakistani or Indian name for my charmingly snobbish grandpa Lahore.









--devorah


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I will ask my mother for names since we lived there for afew years while my dad did relief work for the poor..

Mary












> Originally posted by devorah:
> *Hey, Julie!
> 
> Yes, I really enjoy my birdies!
> ...


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

http://www.xml-online.4t.com/benazir.htm 

Go here for over 2,000 Pakistani names and their definitions.

Julie


----------

